
Tell HN: I'm Leaving HN - byethroway
This may get flagged, or I may be mocked or scolded for posting it. I dont really care. I&#x27;m posting mostly because I&#x27;m curious if anyone else notices the same thing.<p>HN has generally had great content. I have read some fascinating articles, had great discussion and learned a lot, but it feels like its just gone downhill. Nowadays the front page always has at least one, if not many political, or tangentially political articles. Generally, politics are off topic on HN, but the ways the rules are written, they can technically be loosely considered on topic, especially in the current climate.<p>Some of these submissions may be very interesting, but the quality of discussion on these threads is trash. I have yet to see one that doesnt violate <i>at least</i> half of the guidelines. They&#x27;re ripe with bad faith arguing, strawmanning, ad hominem, and all sorts of other arguments.  In fact looking back, of the comment guidelines, the only ones I don&#x27;t see regularly violated are the one about broken site features or reddit. It seems common now for day old accounts to post a bunch of &quot;hot takes&quot; and dip. I see more flagging on comments that dont break rules than I do on legitimate trolls and antagonizers, who now seem to be lauded as free-thinkers and victims of censorship. Even worse, a lot of this this manages to seep into the better, not political threads. I do think the moderators do a decent job of stomping out threads that get out of control, but it&#x27;s a large site and I assume its difficult to keep up.<p>As it stands, it seems HN, much like other social sites, is something I should eschew for my own mental health. So I probably wont be visiting this site anymore. I might return again eventually, as I&#x27;ve left the site once before. I&#x27;m not a famous user or anything, so I dont expect this to mean anything to anyone, but I suppose if it gets any traction before fading off or getting flagged. I can hear from other people as to of they agree, disagree, or if I&#x27;m just an idiot.
======
gulato
Bye? Nothing says commitment like a 35 minutes old throwaway account, like you
said ...

------
rtsil
I treat HN as a link-discovery site first and foremost, and its extraordinary
for that. There is no need to get worked up about what someone says on the
Internet, life is too short for that. I just avoid some threads based on their
titles.

------
JMTQp8lwXL
Are there communities that, in your view, provide a discussion with fewer
logical fallacies? I can easily think of communities where they are far more
frequent.

